# Tendencia futuro desarrolladores ...



## Dr Polux (8 Dic 2015)

Como sabeis hace poco Wordpress.com ha hecho un giro importante en su politica de desarrollo y su backend ha sido rehecho en javascript (No el de wordpress.org)

De todas ya veremos como lidia Worpress.org, porque el ecosistema de plugin y themes es muy amplio

Con esto y los cambios de otras empresas ya podemos decir que la tendencia de Javascript como herramienta de desarrollo en el backend como el en frontend esta casi madura y puede competir de tu a tu con otras herramientas del lado del servidor como Java, . NET PHP, Phyton, etc

Aqui dejo un articulo del ultimo Worcamp US con lo que se saco en claro

Looking To The Future &ndash; Shawn Hooper - WordPress Developer & Speaker

Con esto, dejo algo de lo que esta tirando muy fuerte y que lógicamente en España suele llegar algo mas tarde por eso del cambio y de si funciona mejor no lo toques y no cambies o el miedo a innovar o cambiar las cosas. 

Hace no mucho tiempo se decía que herramientas como angular, Ember, React, etc eran modas pasajeras, pero parece ser que no es asi

Pero fuera, incluso en paises tercermundistas, este tipo de desarrollo y metodología ya se esta aplicando y hay demanda de personal

Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Berserk (8 Dic 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo, preveo pasta para los que se pongan las pilas con React y AngularJS. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## amenhotep (8 Dic 2015)

¿Alguien tiene a mano benchmarks de Node J S, por ejemplo, comparado con PHP 7 ?
Porque me cuesta creer que un lenguaje con opcodes sea superado por un lenguaje interpretado.

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 13:57 ----------




Berserk dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, preveo pasta para los que se pongan las pilas con React y AngularJS. Tiempo al tiempo.



Todo depende de qué aplicaciones se hagan en React y AngularJS. Por ahora no le veo explotación comercial y sólo veo mucho humo y tiempo malgastado de desarrolladores ociosos.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Dic 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene a mano benchmarks de Node J S, por ejemplo, comparado con PHP 7 ?
> Porque me cuesta creer que un lenguaje con opcodes sea superado por un lenguaje interpretado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 13:57 ----------
> ...



Calyso de Wordpress esta realizado en React. Yo creo que por el momento no va a ver un paso drástico a Full Stack Javascript, sino ahora va a ver una transición, uso de APIS hechas en cualquier lenguaje del lado del servidor y front hecha en javascript, un SPA en la mayoría de casos.

De hecho Calypso esta hecho asi, usando la rest api de WP que tb esta casi integrado en el core de WP. https://developer.wordpress.com/calypso/

Pero no quita que poco a poco se va a ir haciendo una transiccion a Full stack

Supongo que WP.com, habra hecho sus pruebas con PHP 7, y no se porque no siguen por el camino PHP,pero algo esta ocurriendo y hay cambios importantes en el sector.


----------



## workforfood (8 Dic 2015)

No entiendo pero si javascript es un lenguaje de navegador (frontend) no de servidor, el javascript no necesita backend para funcionar, el propio navegador lo ejecuta.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Dic 2015)

workforfood dijo:


> No entiendo pero si javascript es un lenguaje de navegador (frontend) no de servidor, el javascript no necesita backend para funcionar, el propio navegador lo ejecuta.



Estas un poco perdido Javascript desde hace tiempo se puede ejecutar en el servidor con NodeJS

Por otro lado el Javascript de ahora no tiene nada que ver con el Javascript de hace muchos años, de hecho este año ya salio la nueva especificación o estándar ES6 que no tiene nada que envidiar a cualquier lenguaje de programación.



Ahora mismo aun no esta del todo implementado en los navegadores actuales y hay usar otras herramientas como Babel

Tienes incluso bases de datos nosql basadas en javascript como MongoDB, etc

Digamos que hay una tendencia en el desarrollo actualmente que lo que quiere hacerse que ya no todo el peso de la app recaiga en el servidor como es en el caso de PHP, Java , .net etc, ya sabemos como se funciona: lógica de negocio y en renderización de las vistas y el navegador se lo das todo comido

Ahora el peso lo lleva el navegador y alguna lógica de negocio la lleva el servidor y que ésta tb puede ser realizada en javascript con nodejs e incluso algun framework como Meteor, Express, etc y todo eso con todas las mejoras que trae html5 y sus apis, como apps en tiempo real, offline, storages, desarrollo movil, etc

Es decir esta cambiando el paradigma de desarrollo. Tb vemos que detras de esas librerias y frameworks estan los grandes:Angular es de google React es de Facebook y hay alianzas y buen rollismo entre ellas, por lo que veo que es un cambio apalabrado y dirigido por las grandes empresas


----------



## elepwr (8 Dic 2015)

Javascript es lo que hay que aprender y se va a llevar la tostada en casi todo.

Wordpress seguirá ahí para blogs y tiendas, con sus plugins en php y sus temas en php.

El resto se va a mover a fullstack javascript.

Javascript es más dificil de aprender que lo que hay ahora y la parte de servidor no está tan mascada como en php, no hay frameworks totales como puede ser Laravel, tiene su parte buena de que tienes muchisimo control de como va todo y su parte mala de que tienes que encargarte de prácticamente todo.

Luego está el tema de los servidores, las herramientas para trabajar con node van creciendo y la cadena es cada vez más grande, grunt, bower, npm...

Por ahora en php cualquiera puede arrastrar los archivos a un servidor, copiar y pegar, importar una base de datos con el phpmyadmin.

Para poner una app javascript hay que hacer alguna cosa más y no todo el mundo sabe pelearse con el git o manejar servidores.


----------



## Dr Polux (8 Dic 2015)

elepwr dijo:


> Javascript es lo que hay que aprender y se va a llevar la tostada en casi todo.
> 
> Wordpress seguirá ahí para blogs y tiendas, con sus plugins en php y sus temas en php.
> 
> ...



Con el tema de Wordpress.org, no se que coño harán, supongo que iran haciendo una transicion poco a poco o quizas lo dejen en el ecosistema PHP, de todas formas todo va a depender de la nueva API REST que quieren integrar en el core. Entiendo que lo primero que cambiaran serán los themas

Yo entiendo el movimiento que ha hecho Wordpress.com, como un golpe encima de la mesa, la empresa que lo lleva, automattic, tiene mucho peso en el mercado y va a marcar la dirección a seguir

Hay mucho mercado como dices, no solo en el desarrollo, sino en servidores, cloud, etc Y en España me temo que aun ni ha llegado esta ola


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (8 Dic 2015)

Yo tengo pendiende desde hace un año una aplicacion en node**** que me puede hacer rico, pero estoy haciendome rico con tantas cosas que por ahora no puedo hacerlo.

Tengo demasiadas ideas, eso es un problema.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Dic 2015)

Creo, aunque me pueda equivocar, que el javascript actual no usa namespaces como el php 5.3> o el Java,
Sin eso es dificil implementar modulos o como les llamen de diferentes vendor.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Dic 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo, aunque me pueda equivocar, que el javascript actual no usa namespaces como el php 5.3> o el Java,
> Sin eso es dificil implementar modulos o como les llamen de diferentes vendor.



ES6 implementa módulos y antes se podían simular namespaces, no se si tb los implementa la nueva ES6


----------



## wtfisgoingon (9 Dic 2015)

Aquí programador de NodeJS, MongoDB, Redis, y un largo etc.

En USA lleva en auge años. No recomiendo la inversión de tiempo en aprender porque en España lo mencionas y el empresario de turno te mira con cara de haber visto un extraterrestre.


----------



## Glasterthum (9 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> ES6 implementa módulos y antes se podían simular namespaces, no se si tb los implementa la nueva ES6



¿Pero permite crear clases, heredar y todo lo relacionado con P.O.O.?

Se me hace raro que un lenguaje inicialmente orientado al front end, y encima interpretado, vaya a ocuparse del backend.

Estamos hablando de que se ejecute en el servidor, no? O de backend en el navegador?


----------



## Hacendado (9 Dic 2015)

Yo estoy intentando hacer en ratos una aplicación con nodejs en backend e ionic para la app para aprender a manejar todo y tener una experiencia de desarrollo. 

El caso es que no veo la utilidad de javascript como lenguaje de propósito general. 

Admito javascript en front-ends de webs y apps.
Admito javascript en back-end para servicios masivos.

Pero no puedo admitir javascript para diseñar grandes aplicaciones de gestion.

En fin, se me ocurre que todas esta moda del javascript es para delegar procesamiento al cliente. Y realmente tiene sentido, nuestros dispositivos tienen gran capacidad de procesamiento (pcs, moviles, tablest). 

Con PHP existe mucho procesamiento por parte del servidor para montar el documento que se envia al cliente (html+js), sin embargo, usando nodejs el servidor envia los documentos fijos (html+js) teniendo el cliente más carga de procesamiento, si acaso pide datos al servidor pero de manera mas eficiente. Supongo que esto gana mucho sentido en webs con audiencias masivas y de ahí viene, Google y Facebook ahorrarían mucho dinero en servidor con este nueva arquitectura de software en la web.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2015 at 09:29 ----------




Glasterthum dijo:


> ¿Pero permite crear clases, heredar y todo lo relacionado con P.O.O.?
> 
> Se me hace raro que un lenguaje inicialmente orientado al front end, y encima interpretado, vaya a ocuparse del backend.
> 
> Estamos hablando de que se ejecute en el servidor, no? O de backend en el navegador?



Java y C# también son interpretados.

Y sí, javascript ya tiene un POO completo. Se puede ejecutar tanto en el navegador usando el motor de javascript que tenga o usando nodejs, basado en el motor de chrome (como la mv de java).


----------



## JuanMacClane (9 Dic 2015)

Y a mi que todo lo que lleve la palabra Java me parece una mierda......


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Dic 2015)

Glasterthum dijo:


> ¿Pero permite crear clases, heredar y todo lo relacionado con P.O.O.?
> 
> Se me hace raro que un lenguaje inicialmente orientado al front end, y encima interpretado, vaya a ocuparse del backend.
> 
> Estamos hablando de que se ejecute en el servidor, no? O de backend en el navegador?



Ya te contesto Hacendado, pero si se puede ejecutar en el backend, mediante NodeJS que como muy bien ha dicho Hacendado podría ser el simil de una maquina virtual javascript

Javascript ha crecido y ha evolucionado mucho cuidado. Es como cuando se diseño inicialmente Java se decia que era el lenguaje de internet y empezaron con las dichosas applet y luego fue creciendo y mejorando con posibilidad de trabajar en el servidor (JEE) y todas las variaciones posibles

De la misma manera que hemos estado trabajando con LAMP hasta ahora (Linux - Apache - MySql - PHP) y es un estándar dentro del mercado.

En esta metodología ya existe MEAN ( MongoDb - Express - Angular - NodeJS) aunque esto ultimo puede tener muchas variaciones MEAN - Full-Stack JavaScript Using MongoDB, Express, AngularJS, and Node.js.


----------



## Hacendado (9 Dic 2015)

Pues a mi el mongodb me esta costando a la hora de modelar.

Estoy seguro de que mucha gente lo está usando al estilo modelo relacional.

No me acaba de quedar claro como usarlo si no es para almacenar y servidor gran cantidad de elementos tipo tweets, actualizaciones de cosas, no sé.

¿Polux tu en que casos has usado el mongodb?


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (9 Dic 2015)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Estamos hablando de que se ejecute en el servidor, no? O de backend en el navegador?



No se ejecuta en el servidor, CREA el servidor. Con node**** creas un servidor para cada aplicación que quieres crear con cuatro líneas de código, y ese servidor sólo hace lo que tú le digas que haga y nada más.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Dic 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Pues a mi el mongodb me esta costando a la hora de modelar.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que mucha gente lo está usando al estilo modelo relacional.
> 
> ...



A mi en Brasil me estan saliendo muchos proyectos de intranets de empresas en modelo MEAN, basicamente porque luego es muy facil y rapido de sacar versiones para todo:escritorio, tabletas, moviles, etc

Por el momento no son bases de datos muy grandes y tiran bien, si tienes bases de datos mas extensas y grandes te recomiendo bbdd orientadas a columnas, como Cassandra, por ejemplo twitter las usa

Todo lo relacionado con stock, gestion de pedidos, etc va bien, incluso si combinas con frameworks como Meteor, puedes hacer apps en tiempo real muy chulas

Mongo es una noSQL orientada al documento, es decir, si estas acostumbrado a trabajar con JSON, no es mas que el objeto que estes "trabajando" es salvarlo tal cual, es muy facil. Si quieres eficiencia y mas rapidez has de usar BSON q es muy similar a JSON pero mas optimo

Lo que ocurre que la gente que viene del modelo entidad relacional intenta hacer lo mismo con mongo y no es asi, hay que cambiar el chip

si tampoco te gusta mongodb, tb puedes usar MySQL a traves de Node y seguís trabajando como antes, lo que ya no se, es el coste en el servidor de las select complejas. Nunca trabaje asi, pero hay mucha información al respecto en inet y sino pues una api en cualquier lenguaje: php, net o java

Por ejemplo en PHP tienes algunos frameworks muy rápidos para hacer apis: Phalcon, Slim, Codeigniter, etc

Si tu proyecto no va a mover mucha data mejor usar como backend servicios como Parse o Firebase y te quitas de complicaciones y te quitas de un plumazo todo la configuración y montaje de backend


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Por ejemplo en PHP tienes algunos frameworks muy rápidos para hacer apis: Phalcon, Slim, Codeigniter, etc
> 
> Si tu proyecto no va a mover mucha data mejor usar como backend servicios como Parse o Firebase y te quitas de complicaciones y te quitas de un plumazo todo la configuración y montaje de backend



Codeigniter -> Laravel 5.1 actualmente se usa ese.

Web con muy poco desarrollo o mini-webs el hermano pequeño de Symphony2 -> Silex

Con Silex puedes hacerlo crecer poco a poco y si quieres al final migrarlo facilmente a Symfony2.

Por cierto el Silex básico incorpora el controller y la acción en el index, por eso es ideal para web personalizadas de pocas paginas 10 o 20 como máximo.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Dic 2015)

wtfisgoingon dijo:


> Aquí programador de NodeJS, MongoDB, Redis, y un largo etc.
> 
> En USA lleva en auge años. No recomiendo la inversión de tiempo en aprender porque en España lo mencionas y el empresario de turno te mira con cara de haber visto un extraterrestre.



Bueno en España veo tímidos movimientos sobre todo en startups, pero no tiene mas remedio que salir adelante, cuando en el resto del mundo ya llevan años trabajando con ello en proyectos reales.

Cuando ves que empresas gordas como facebook, google, wordpress y otras muchas ya están a marchas forzadas migrando a este paradigma, es que no queda otra que en España haya que adaptarse.

Yo si veo una inversión de aprendizaje y autoformacion, para un informático, sobre todo que haya desarrollado en front o incluso back end, le resultaría relativamente facil hacerlo.

Hay muchísima documentación online (en ingles) sobre todo

Pienso, a lo mejor me equivoco, porque "Spain is diferent" :XX: que quien se posicione bien en este sector, con formación, ideas, etc puede colocarse bien, pero esto lo "digo por lo bajini" porque sabemos como es España, de todas formas, en caso contrario serviría para emigrar y ganarse bien la vida.


----------



## elepwr (9 Dic 2015)

Yo estoy trabajando con esto en España y son proyectos que se harían igual en php y el día que a mi me pase algo lo van a tener mas chungo para encontrar gente que maneje esto.

Los clientes tienen startups bastante cuestionables que quieren hacer con MEAN porque es lo más moderno, no porque realmente les haga falta.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Dic 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que esas tecnologías, en su contexto adecuada, son correctas.
> 
> Ahora bien, en mi modesta opinión, los problemas de Facebook, Google y WordPress son sus problemas, que no tienen que coincidir con los míos.
> 
> Las tecnologías nuevas y molonas, como todo, tienen su parte buena, y su parte mala.



Tienes toda la razón Panqueque y no he dicho lo contrario, todo dependerá de los requisitos del proyecto, presupuestos, tipo de proyecto, etc. 

Solo digo que hay un actor mas en el panorama y que esta tomando protagonismo con fuerza (sobre todo fuera de España) y que en España prácticamente no hay gente que se sepa mover en ese entorno.

Como toda plataforma de desarrollo tendrá su cuota de mercado y sus fines, con en el tiempo dira hasta donde llega.


----------



## wtfisgoingon (9 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Bueno en España veo tímidos movimientos sobre todo en startups, pero no tiene mas remedio que salir adelante, cuando en el resto del mundo ya llevan años trabajando con ello en proyectos reales.
> 
> Cuando ves que empresas gordas como facebook, google, wordpress y otras muchas ya están a marchas forzadas migrando a este paradigma, es que no queda otra que en España haya que adaptarse.
> 
> ...



Mi experiencia con startups en España ha sido hilarante, me he topado con analfabetos intelectuales malos imitadores de la tendencia americana, estafadores que quieren que trabajes gratis en su idea, porque claro ¡oooh! es su gran idea y nada puede fallar, y un largo etc de "emprendedores" a.k.a. papá-alquílame-esta-oficina. En USA también abundan los timadores, vendehumos, SEO grandilocuentes y postureos socialmedia, pero allí por lo menos tienen Silicon Valley. Aquí tenemos el Parque Tecnológico de Andalucía, jajaja.

En España me pusieron con un moro ramadano que no sabía ni español ni programar a que le enseñase yo NodeJS, porque claro, no hay documentación escrita en allauhakbar para que pueda aprender él por su cuenta, así que tienes razón en lo del inglés y en que puede ser relativamente fácil de aprender (y entretenido), pero en cuanto a que sirva para posicionarse, o incluso emigrar... o yo he tenido mala suerte, o en España sólo se posicionan los enchufados y sólo emigran los que no tienen nada que perder.

Pero bueno -y edito-, eso no quita que con NodeJS se pueda hacer cualquier cosa, desde un gestor de contenidos hasta un bot que genera miles de paginas de contenido en tu blog sin que tú muevas un dedo. Lo que quiero que quede claro es que quien aprenda lo haga porque disfrute haciéndolo, porque si lo haces para aspirar a una vida mejor la hostia que te vas a comer va a ser gorda.


----------



## brotes_verdes (9 Dic 2015)

Yo tengo un proyecto en Alemania que lo estaba desarrollando en .NET pero tras hablar con el CEO y el CTO hemos llegado al a conclusion de que hay que desarrollarlo en Node + Mongo.

Asi que ahora me he puesto a estudiar eso. Yo creo que la calidad de las herramientas es inferior a otros sistemas mas maduros pero hay ocasiones (como en este proyecto aleman) que merece la pena.

Pero como otro conforero ha escrito acertadamente hay proyectos que se pide que se hagan en MEAN que se podrian hacer perfectamente y mas baratos en PHP o .NET. Es una cuestion de moda, simplemente.


----------



## amenhotep (10 Dic 2015)

Todavía recuerdo que hace 15 años se programaba la web en ASP. Era eso o perl, y éste no tenía aún acceso a bases de datos. El Mysql y php estaban entonces aún en pañales.
Yo creo que lo de NodeJS se quedará en un nicho, igual que ha quedado Java. 
Aún hay aplicaciones funcionando en Cobol, así que...

Wordpress.org no puede migrar a NodeJS . Y si lo hace saldrá un fork en php.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Dic 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo que hace 15 años se programaba la web en ASP. Era eso o perl, y éste no tenía aún acceso a bases de datos. El Mysql y php estaban entonces aún en pañales.
> Yo creo que lo de NodeJS se quedará en un nicho, igual que ha quedado Java.
> Aún hay aplicaciones funcionando en Cobol, así que...
> 
> Wordpress.org no puede migrar a NodeJS . Y si lo hace saldrá un fork en php.



Ya hay algunos themes y guias para desarrollarlos por ejemplo en AngularJS https://1fix.io/angularjs-wp-rest-api/

Y teniendo ya WP.org un api ya integrada en el core, creo que la version 4.4. q hoy ha salido lo lleva, cada vez queda poco para el desarrollo de plugins en javascript

Veremos como tira y que camino lleva y si la comunidad lo acepta, que eso es otra cosa


----------



## amenhotep (10 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Ya hay algunos themes y guias para desarrollarlos por ejemplo en AngularJS https://1fix.io/angularjs-wp-rest-api/
> 
> Y teniendo ya WP.org un api ya integrada en el core, creo que la version 4.4. q hoy ha salido lo lleva, cada vez queda poco para el desarrollo de plugins en javascript
> 
> Veremos como tira y que camino lleva y si la comunidad lo acepta, que eso es otra cosa



Por supuesto pero el invento es la WP REST API, que permite a cualquier lenguaje comunicarse con WP. Pero el core de WP sigue en PHP.

Y respecto a crear plugins en AngularJS, claro que se pueden hacer, pero con JS en cliente. AngularJS es el smarty del Javascript: un Jquery orientado a plantillas.

Respecto de NodeJs, los hosting de medio pelo por ahora no soportan JS en el servidor. Y cuando haces un plugin quieres vender miles de licencias, no cuatro.


Lo que realmente puede ser revolucionario es avanzar más en los frameworks CRUD y en los ORM . 
Laravel está muy bien logrado aunque le falta un punto de madurez.
Eloquent es un buen invento, aunque tiene que perfeccionarse más para incluir toda la abstracción que pueden tener consultas mysql con multiples relaciones.

Cuando tengas un buen framework corriendo sobre un sólido interprete basado en opcodes como PHP7 , no necesitarás ningún otro paradigma de programación.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Dic 2015)

Actualmente las ayudas que usa HTML para preprocesar los datos, antes era en PHP, son Twig (Drupal, Symphony, etc) o Blade muy parecido a Twig (Laravel). con Twig o Blade puedes interactuar con la DOM del HTML igual que javascript pero mucho más sencillamente y en el lado servidor.

¿Aparte, existe en javascript gestores de dependencias bien desarrollados como composer?

Actualmente no se concibe trabajar en PHP sin composer y los archivos JSON necesarios para el gestor de dependencias.

En la programación actual de webs no ves codigo mezclado de HTML + PHP.

Wordpress no sigue este modelo.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Dic 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Actualmente las ayudas que usa HTML para preprocesar los datos, antes era en PHP, son Twig (Drupal, Symphony, etc) o Blade muy parecido a Twig (Laravel). con Twig o Blade puedes interactuar con la DOM del HTML igual que javascript pero mucho más sencillamente y en el lado servidor.
> 
> *¿Aparte, existe en javascript gestores de dependencias bien desarrollados como composer?*
> 
> ...



Si hay varios tanto en el front como en el backend: NPM, grunt, bower, etc

H


----------



## Glasterthum (10 Dic 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> Por supuesto pero el invento es la WP REST API, que permite a cualquier lenguaje comunicarse con WP. Pero el core de WP sigue en PHP.
> 
> Y respecto a crear plugins en AngularJS, claro que se pueden hacer, pero con JS en cliente. AngularJS es el smarty del Javascript: un Jquery orientado a plantillas.
> 
> ...



¿Y qué hay de .NET? En muchos aspectos supera a PHP. Pero bueno, no quiero empezar aquí la eterna polémica...


----------



## Hacendado (10 Dic 2015)

Yo creo que es mucho más cómodo desarrollo en .NET que con PHP. Visual Studio es una herramienta muy poderosa a la hora de desarrollar.

Habría que ver cual seria la popularidad de .NET si fuese tan barato (hosting, licencias, compatible con linux) como lo es PHP.

Parecerá una tontería, pero crear código mientras se ejecuta me parece una ventaja en productividad tremenda.

Yo no le hago ascos a PHP ni a sus framework, pero .NET es mi debilidad.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (11 Dic 2015)

Dios que banda de gilipollas que no tienen ni puta idea los que han opinado en este hilo. 

P.D.: No hay tendencias de nuevos desarrolladores. Las cosas se siguen haciendo en C , en Java y en .NET y punto y así van a estar muuchoosss añitos. Lo que teneis que hacer es aprendéroslos bien (previo paso y apruebo de todas las asignaturas de una facultad de informática PUBLICA).

P.D.2: En un curso de 6 meses del INEM vais a aprender Java , so anormales , y de paso neurocirugía.


----------



## Frieda (13 Dic 2015)

Quería aprovechar este hilo para preguntaros que opinión os merece este curso:

https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-mongodb-using-mean-stack-mongodbx-m101x#!


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Dic 2015)

Frieda dijo:


> Quería aprovechar este hilo para preguntaros que opinión os merece este curso:
> 
> https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-mongodb-using-mean-stack-mongodbx-m101x#!



Esta bastante bien y completillo pero requiere algo de experiencia para seguirlo. Aunque siendo gratis te da igual. Los cursos de edx son bastante mejetes


----------



## Frieda (13 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Esta bastante bien y completillo pero requiere algo de experiencia para seguirlo. Aunque siendo gratis te da igual. Los cursos de edx son bastante mejetes



Mi única experiencia es un curso que hice de mongodb en https://university.mongodb.com/
y algo (mínimo) de javascript que aprendo de tutoriales que encuentro en la web. 


Sí, la plataforma edx está bastante bien.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2015)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Dios que banda de gilipollas que no tienen ni puta idea los que han opinado en este hilo.
> 
> P.D.: No hay tendencias de nuevos desarrolladores. Las cosas se siguen haciendo en C , en Java y en .NET y punto y así van a estar muuchoosss añitos. Lo que teneis que hacer es aprendéroslos bien (previo paso y apruebo de todas las asignaturas de una facultad de informática PUBLICA).
> 
> P.D.2: En un curso de 6 meses del INEM vais a aprender Java , so anormales , y de paso neurocirugía.



En que se cobra?

Cursos los que quieras, pero poco se cobra en .NET


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Dic 2015)

Frieda dijo:


> Mi única experiencia es un curso que hice de mongodb en https://university.mongodb.com/
> y algo (mínimo) de javascript que aprendo de tutoriales que encuentro en la web.
> 
> 
> Sí, la plataforma edx está bastante bien.



Tienes tb cursos en coursera y en udemy si pillas las ofertas por 12 euros tienes algunos muy majetes. Tb hay webs de descargas de libros it pero en inglés como IT eBooks - Free Download - Big Library

En miriadax aveces ponen alguno interesante


----------



## BudSpencer (17 Dic 2015)

Berserk dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, preveo pasta para los que se pongan las pilas con React y AngularJS. Tiempo al tiempo.



AngularJS se está empezando a abandonar en favor de React. Está bien conocer AngularJS, pero ya está sentenciado.

Como referencia: el futuro del desarrollo web es MEAN (MongoDB, Express****, AngularJS, Node****).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MEAN_(software_bundle)

.NET está muy bien, pero es demasiado caro. No le veo futuro a medio plazo, salvo que Microsoft nos sorprenda liberando todo el código. Los "frameworks" libres cada vez avanzan más y se están imponiendo, en un plazo de 5 años .NET tendrá que ser 100% de código abierto para poder competir.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Dic 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> AngularJS se está empezando a abandonar en favor de React. Está bien conocer AngularJS, *pero ya está sentenciado.
> *
> Como referencia: el futuro del desarrollo web es MEAN (MongoDB, Express****, AngularJS, Node****).
> 
> ...



Incluido angularJS 2.0 ??


----------



## brotes_verdes (17 Dic 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> AngularJS se está empezando a abandonar en favor de React. Está bien conocer AngularJS, pero ya está sentenciado.



¿Puedes explayarte un poco mas? Es que estoy viendo como ciertas carnicas estan *empezando* a ofrecer los desarrollos en Angular como algo novedosisimo.


> Como referencia: el futuro del desarrollo web es MEAN (MongoDB, Express****, AngularJS, Node****).
> 
> MEAN (software bundle) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



En tal caso deberia ser MERN, ¿no?, si Angular esta siendo abandonado. ¿O hay un stack diferente basado en React?



> .NET está muy bien, pero es demasiado caro. No le veo futuro a medio plazo, salvo que Microsoft nos sorprenda liberando todo el código. Los "frameworks" libres cada vez avanzan más y se están imponiendo, en un plazo de 5 años .NET tendrá que ser 100% de código abierto para poder competir.



¿Porque dices que es demasiado caro? Pero si las herramientas express son gratuitas, y son en mi opinion superiores a la competencia (para mi programar en Android en Eclipse o Android Studio, o en node con brackets y similares es un dolor)


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Dic 2015)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> ¿Puedes explayarte un poco mas? Es que estoy viendo como ciertas carnicas estan *empezando* a ofrecer los desarrollos en Angular como algo novedosisimo.
> 
> 
> En tal caso deberia ser MERN, ¿no?, si Angular esta siendo abandonado. ¿O hay un stack diferente basado en React?
> ...



Bueno entiendo que España siempre vamos con retraso en todo, lo que puede ser tendencia fuera, en España lo ven como algo exótico y cuando ya empieza a verse, pues fuera ha perdido ya interés o van a otra cosa

Lo .NET caro intuyo q se refiere, a las licencias, de desarrollo con VS aunque ya hay una versión por ahi comunnity y las licencias de servidores y productos asociados como por ejemplo SQL server


----------



## Ytumas (17 Dic 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> AngularJS se está empezando a abandonar en favor de React. Está bien conocer AngularJS, pero ya está sentenciado.
> 
> Como referencia: el futuro del desarrollo web es MEAN (MongoDB, Express****, AngularJS, Node****).
> 
> ...



Si Angular se está abandonando, ¿MEAN correrá la misma suerte? Porque se basa en Angular y otros componentes.
¿Qué te parece MeteorJS como sustituto? ¿Le ves futuro?


----------



## quehaydelomio (17 Dic 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> AngularJS se está empezando a abandonar en favor de React. Está bien conocer AngularJS, pero ya está sentenciado.


----------



## brotes_verdes (17 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Bueno entiendo que España siempre vamos con retraso en todo, lo que puede ser tendencia fuera, en España lo ven como algo exótico y cuando ya empieza a verse, pues fuera ha perdido ya interés o van a otra cosa



Cierto, pero si miras las ofertas de trabajo fuera yo veo que Angular es algo consolidado, como node, php o Java.

Sin embargo los puestos de trabajo o proyectos freelance donde piden React son casi anectodicos. Por eso le pedia al forero que se explayase en el tema no vaya a ser que sea yo el que este desactualizado.



> Lo .NET caro intuyo q se refiere, a las licencias, de desarrollo con VS aunque ya hay una versión por ahi comunnity y las licencias de servidores y productos asociados como por ejemplo SQL server



Pero es que yo llevo años desarrollando con VS Express sobre SQLExpress, y como servidor de produccion winhost tiene planes desde $4/mes, o sea, mas o menos como lo que te costaria un entorno en PHP. Azure si que me parece caro.


----------



## BudSpencer (18 Dic 2015)

quehaydelomio dijo:


>



Un chascarrillo que se lee mucho actualmente: jQuery es el Imperio Romano, AngularJS la Edad Media y React el Renacimiento.

*AngularJS es demasiado lento.* React todavía es muy reciente como para imponerse, pero tecnológicamente es superior.













React vs AngularJS vs KnockoutJS: a Performance Comparison | Codementor



brotes_verdes dijo:


> ¿Puedes explayarte un poco mas? Es que estoy viendo como ciertas cárnicas están *empezando* a ofrecer los desarrollos en Angular como algo novedosísimo.
> 
> En tal caso deberia ser MERN, ¿no?, si Angular esta siendo abandonado. ¿O hay un stack diferente basado en React?



*Yo recomiendo aprender AngularJS.* Se utiliza mucho, funciona bien y tiene una amplia comunidad, pero hay que ser conscientes de que su suerte está echada por la mayor eficiencia de React.


> ¿Porque dices que es demasiado caro? Pero si las herramientas express son gratuitas, y son en mi opinión superiores a la competencia (para mi programar en Android en Eclipse o Android Studio, o en node con brackets y similares es un dolor)



Valoras la tecnología como desarrollador individual y su precio hay que analizarlo desde el punto de vista empresarial. Para una empresa utilizar .NET le supone un enorme aumento de costes. *Los "frameworks" que no son libres generan una dependencia tecnológica excesiva que termina aumentando los costes de forma considerable.*

Todos estamos de acuerdo en que Visual Studio es una herramienta espectacular, muy superior a cualquier otro entorno de desarrollo, pero su precio es una locura. Las versiones Express están muy bien pero sólo son una herramienta publicitaria. Si Microsoft decide no incluir en las versiones Express mejoras que sólo están dispones en versiones de pago... la empresa se queda vendida. Nadie se puede arriesgar a eso. Las versiones Express están pensadas para que los desarrolladores se "enamoren" de la herramienta, nada más.


----------



## brotes_verdes (18 Dic 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Un chascarrillo que se lee mucho actualmente: jQuery es el Imperio Romano, AngularJS la Edad Media y React el Renacimiento.
> 
> *AngularJS es demasiado lento.* React todavía es muy reciente como para imponerse, pero tecnológicamente es superior.
> 
> ...



Este ultimo link demuestra lo contrario, que React no es mas rapido que Angular. Al menos eso he entendido yo.



> Valoras la tecnología como desarrollador individual y su precio hay que analizarlo desde el punto de vista empresarial. Para una empresa utilizar .NET le supone un enorme aumento de costes. *Los "frameworks" que no son libres generan una dependencia tecnológica excesiva que termina aumentando los costes de forma considerable.*
> 
> Todos estamos de acuerdo en que Visual Studio es una herramienta espectacular, muy superior a cualquier otro entorno de desarrollo, pero su precio es una locura. Las versiones Express están muy bien pero sólo son una herramienta publicitaria. Si Microsoft decide no incluir en las versiones Express mejoras que sólo están dispones en versiones de pago... la empresa se queda vendida. Nadie se puede arriesgar a eso. Las versiones Express están pensadas para que los desarrolladores se "enamoren" de la herramienta, nada más.



No se, yo antes usaba la version mas cara de VS (hablo de la version 2010 ultimate) pero ahora simplemente uso la version 2013 express y no echo de menos nada de la version ultimate que tenia. 

A mi me parece que VS2013 express por si sola es superior a los demas entornos de desarollo para hacer webs en equipos de hasta 5 personas, que es mi caso. Quizas en entornos empresariales con equipos de 100 o mas en el mismo proyecto pueda ser diferente.

Yo lo que si veo que ha cambiado es que ahora se pide que el frontend se comunique con el backend usando una API REST, pero eso implica casi duplicar el tiempo de desarrollo y el cliente no quiere pagar por ello. Es como si lo pidiera por moda, sin saber realmente las implicaciones en tiempo de desarrollo.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (18 Dic 2015)

No tengo NPI del tema, pero he leido en tuiter que ya sale Angular 2


----------



## quehaydelomio (18 Dic 2015)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Un chascarrillo que se lee mucho actualmente: jQuery es el Imperio Romano, AngularJS la Edad Media y React el Renacimiento.
> 
> *AngularJS es demasiado lento.* React todavía es muy reciente como para imponerse, pero tecnológicamente es superior.



Disclaimer: no soy desarrollador front puro. Hace ya unos anios que no me ha quedado otra que meterle mano al front principalmente con AngularJS.

React puede ser todo lo bueno que quieras - no lo he probado - pero su adopcion es mediocre y angular se usa en todos los sitios. Yo como desarrollador freelance me muevo donde se mueve el mercado 

La nueva version (2.0) parece que no va a ser retrocompatible - sacrilegio para un Javero como yo - asi que se espera que den un sato bastante grande en terminos de rendimiento.

Comparing Performance of Blaze, React, Angular-Meteor and Angular 2 with Meteor


----------



## aminomepilla (19 Dic 2015)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Y a mi que todo lo que lleve la palabra Java me parece una mierda......



Interesante ... podrias desarrollar un poco mas ...


----------



## amenhotep (19 Dic 2015)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Y a mi que todo lo que lleve la palabra Java me parece una mierda......



No me lo digas.. Eres el CEO de Oracle.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Dic 2015)

De todas maneras las pruebas que he hecho con Angular 2, mi primera impresión es que es algo mas rápido y liviano. Lógicamente aun no lo he podido probar en un proyecto grande pero va algo mas liviano.

También destacar que en España aun hay muy poca gente que sepa llevar Angular en proyectos grandes, no hace mucho me toco lidiar con un proyecto grandote en España como un favor a un conocido y era un caos, los programadores no supieron separar los componentes en algún tipo de estructura mas manejable e incluso mucho código no recomendado en su uso

Lo que quiero decir con esto que no solo el framework ha de ser rápido sino tab hacer uso de las buenas maneras a la hora de desarrollar es crucial para el rendimiento


----------



## quehaydelomio (20 Dic 2015)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ...parece que un desarrollo actual se basa en que el *pica-código* de turno instale un composer, o un npm, o lo que sea, y se ponga a importar decenas de módulos de código de terceros para hacer la más mínima gilipollez



Es cuestion de cambiar el *pica-código* y contratar un *desarrollador*. :bla:



cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso está bien para prototipado rápido, pero vamos, para hacer proyectos mínimamente importantes, donde prime el buen diseño, la *eficiencia*, etc., pues no. Sin ir más lejos, la dependencia tecnológica hacia terceros que se establece, el estar atentos a cambios de versiones, el tener que recurrir continuamente a guías de migración, el cambiar versiones de componentes sin necesidad porque lo que había ya funcionaba perfectamente, el cuadrar estas dependencias con sus propias dependencias...



Niego la mayor: es precisamente en proyectos de cierta entidad donde se tienen que utilitar diferentes frameworks. Cualquier framework maduro lleva unas cuantas refactorizaciones detras y te obliga a utilitar buenas practicas. 

Por otra parte, si Pepito y Fulanito no usan frameworks comunes y resuelven los problemas a su manera estas jugando con fuego. Con un equipo de dos personas es manejable mete unos cuantos mas y acabas con un Frankenstein inmantenible.

Hacerte tus frameworks y componentes dentro de la misma empresa se ha demostrado ineficiente en la mayoria de casos. Por enumerar algunos problemas del do-it-yourself/ in-company frameworks: reinvencion de la rueda, limitaciones de tipo tecnico (tu framework no se integra bien con otras tecnologias y no tienes tiempo para implementarlo porque no eres una empresa de software), no estan testados por multitud de personas como un framework standard, los nuevos desarrolladores no los conocen asi que son improductivos y reaccios a utilizarlos (hola Banksphere!)

Por supuesto que integrar frameworks y estar a la ultima tiene problemas pero eso de tener que estar migrando continuamente no se sostiene. Si realmente pasa, se despide al *arquitecto*. Ah, que no hay? Entonces normal que pasen estas historias, a contratar uno toca.

Un ultimo apunte sobre algo que la mayoria de gente no entiende. La eficiencia o rendimiento de una aplicacion no es algo a lo que haya que prestar mucha atencion durante el desarrollo de la misma (salvo que hagas high frequency trading o algo asi). *Eso no quiere decir que vayas haciendo bucles anidados* "porque si" sino que es un aspecto que se trata despues via monitorizacion -> se ve donde estan los bootlenecks y se resuelven. Lo realmente importante es la mantenibilidad: que lo que se implementa sea entendidble y sencillo de modificar.



cusbe11 dijo:


> Y claro, si congelas el uso de determinadas versiones al cabo del tiempo empezarán a surgir incompatibilidades con otros módulos, y estarás forzado o a encapsular componentes o a hacer una actualización "importante" a la fuerza. No digo que no se usen ciertas bibliotecas para solucionar problemas recurrentes, pero de ahí a que el desarrollo se limite a "conectar" frameworks pre-existentes, hay mucha diferencia.



Reitero que es tarea del arquitecto estar al dia de las tecnologias existentes y la eleccion de las mismas con crriterios entre los cuales se cuentan el valor tecnologico (e.g. es una tecnlogia disruptiva), la madurez (hay una gran comunidad detras o son 5 universitarios en un garaje) , soporte, etc. Logicamente si eres una start-up quieres lo ultimo de lo ultimo si eres una compania de seguros quieres algo con mucha madurez y retrocompatiblidad. 

Poca gente se dedica a conectar frameworks pre-existentes y a correr...salvo que trabajes en algo de integracion o tu desarrollo consista en una template de algo y meter unos cuantos plugins aqui o alla.

Un desarrollo se acomete en la mayoria de los casos para implementar un nuevo requerimiento de funcionalidad. Utilizas frameworks para ser productivo no por que te apetezca: si estoy haciendo un proyecto de servicios web no voy a meter Spring Data para persitencia JPA/ hibernate.

En J*ava por ejemplo es habitual utilizar maven y que el arquitecto/ gestor de software deje solo disponibles determinadas tecnologias/ versiones*. De esa manera no obligas a los desarrolladores a reinventar la rueda pero no permites que cualquiera meta segun que librerias. En JavaScript tienes bower y supongo que se podra hacer lo mismo (no soy desarrolador front puro)



cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso por no mencionar los que asimilan una biblioteca o un framework con un lenguaje de programación, ignorando que se pueden hacer cosas a más bajo nivel. Un ejemplo muy claro es el de jQuery, que hay mucha gente que "programa" cosas en Javascript pero que es incapaz de hacerlo sin jQuery o similar:
> 
> Vanilla JS



Claro que sabrian hacerlo pero perderian tiempo buscando el como cuando ese tiempo se podria utilizar en meter un test unitario para ver que funciona.

Si te pido que me multipliques 2347643 * 38837364 lo harias con un papel o con una calculadora? ienso:



cusbe11 dijo:


> En fin, que eso de la reutilización del código está muy bien, pero estamos llegando a unos límites que rozan lo surrealista. Cada vez hay menos programadores de verdad y más "expertos" en "montar" aplicaciones con frameworks que hace un par de años ni existían, y que dentro de un par de años posiblemente serán sustituidos por otros. ¿Así cómo se puede mantener un proyecto a medio y largo plazo? ¿Cómo puede madurar una tecnología? ¿Cómo pueden surgir expertos de verdad y no un montón de vendehumos que no tienen ni pajolera idea de diseño de software y programación?



Voy a ir cerrando. Si a lo que te refieres por aplicacion es una pagina web que se implementa con un Wordpress y cuatro plugins pues ok. Pero realmente fuera de ahi utilizas frameworks por temas de rapidez, compatibilidad, buenas practicas, etc. pero manejar un framework supone tambien un buen reto intelectualmente hablando.

Se podria comparar a las cadenas de montaje de un coche en la antiguedad y las de ahora. Antes habia que hacerlo todo manualmente y ahora tienes maquinas que se encargan del proceso...pero alguien tiene que controlarlas porque no funcionan solas.


----------



## quehaydelomio (20 Dic 2015)

Podria estar mas o menos de acuerdo.

Por eso es tan importante tener desarrolladores/ arquitectos competentes que no pica-teclas.

Por cierto, la pagina de los resultados de las elecciones tiene AngularJS:

view-source:Elecciones Generales 2015 - DifusiÃ³n provisional de resultados

(esp-enr-landing-0.0.1)

/*
AngularJS v1.4.7
(c) 2010-2015 Google, Inc. AngularJS â€” Superheroic JavaScript MVW Framework
License: MIT
*/


----------



## Lou Ford (20 Dic 2015)

Hola, contestando al autor del hilo, yo creo que la tendencia, al menos en front end que es lo que controlo, es a abandonar la programacion orientada a objetos y adoptar la funcional o reactiva. Bien usando React u otro tipo de tecnologia o framework, pero lo importante es que la vista solo representa el estado de la aplicacion, el estado es inmutable y lo que hacemos es usar funciones que toman un estado actual y una accion como argumentos y nos devuelven un nuevo estado.

Esta crea un codigo mucho mas modular, testeable y facil de modificar. Si te interesa el tema te puedo pasar enlaces, echale un ojo a cosas como redux o reactiveX. Lo importante no es tanto el framework, que variara, como el cambio de paradigma.

Para cursos yo te recomiendo una subscripcion a frontend masters, creo que son 30 euros al mes, a mi me lo paga mi empresa.

Te hablo de Alemania y los USA, en España no tengo ni idea de que estaran usando, precisamente me largue de alli entre otras cosas, para no quedarme anticuado tecnologicamente.

Suerte y si necesitas mas info, no dudes en pedirmela.


----------



## Hacendado (21 Dic 2015)

Pregunta a los que han trabajado en aplicación con nodejs, ¿habéis usado frameworks o lo habéis montado todo de cero a base de "packages" sueltos?

He encontrado dos:

Treeline
LoopBack

¿Alguna experiencia?


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Dic 2015)

Lou Ford dijo:


> Hola, contestando al autor del hilo, yo creo que la tendencia, al menos en front end que es lo que controlo, es a abandonar la programacion orientada a objetos y adoptar la funcional o reactiva. Bien usando React u otro tipo de tecnologia o framework, pero lo importante es que la vista solo representa el estado de la aplicacion, el estado es inmutable y lo que hacemos es usar funciones que toman un estado actual y una accion como argumentos y nos devuelven un nuevo estado.
> 
> Esta crea un codigo mucho mas modular, testeable y facil de modificar. Si te interesa el tema te puedo pasar enlaces, echale un ojo a cosas como redux o reactiveX. Lo importante no es tanto el framework, que variara, como el cambio de paradigma.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias,la verdad es que siempre se agradece ayuda y recursos, muy buena la pagina que propones, quizás me apunte

Yo con este hilo quería llamar un poco la atención, sobre como se mueve fuera en temas de desarrollo web, las corrientes y lo que se mueve en España. De hecho yo estoy tb fuera y se mueve de manera muy vertiginosa, la gente no tiene miedos a la hora de ponerse con estas nuevas tecnologías o paradigmas 

Y por esa razón animaba a los que se quedan en España a actualizarse, por si en España empieza a tirar o incluso para salir fuera.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2015 at 01:50 ----------




Hacendado dijo:


> Pregunta a los que han trabajado en aplicación con nodejs, ¿habéis usado frameworks o lo habéis montado todo de cero a base de "packages" sueltos?
> 
> He encontrado dos:
> 
> ...



Yo solo he trabajado con Express, ya sea para crear APIS, como si te quieres crear webs. LoopBack esta basado en Express, el otro no o conozco, la verdad es que están saliendo porrones de frameworks y utilidades, no da tiempo a estar al dia


----------



## aminomepilla (21 Dic 2015)

¿Que es eso de angular js? Tengo que hacer ahora un panel de control (un dashboard) que muestre varios datos de un proceso en marcha para monitorizarlo, para análisis forense, datos como % de errores, total de transacciónes, transacciones x segundo etc. 

Me he puesto a hacerlo con Chart**** pero si hay un framework facilito con ejemplos y templates que haga cosas de esas me ahorro el esfuerzo y sobre todo que saldrá mejor.

He visto la pagina de Elecciones Generales 2015 algo de este estilo estaria muy bien. 

¿Alguna recomendacion? el rendimiento me importa un pito, solo hay un cliente, la parte de servidor es de la casa, perl que analiza datos y saca json para los charts.

He visto esto ... 

45+ Best Responsive HTML5 Admin Dashboard - Panel Templates in 2015 | Responsive Miracle

Se pueden utilizar sin mas?, no lo parece .. yo quiero un par de graficos, unos cuantos numeros y que quede bonito. si además la carga de datos pude ser asincrona y permanente mejor, pero tampoco es indispensable, puedo refrescar a intervalos.

Gracias.


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Dic 2015)

aminomepilla dijo:


> ¿Que es eso de angular js? Tengo que hacer ahora un panel de control (un dashboard) que muestre varios datos de un proceso en marcha para monitorizarlo, para análisis forense, datos como % de errores, total de transacciónes, transacciones x segundo etc.
> 
> Me he puesto a hacerlo con Chart**** pero si hay un framework facilito con ejemplos y templates que haga cosas de esas me ahorro el esfuerzo y sobre todo que saldrá mejor.
> 
> ...



Precisamente comentaba quehaydelomio en el hilo que la pagina de los resultados de las elecciones estaba realizada en AngujarJS un framework javascript "MVC", las plantillas puedes usar por ejemplo Bootstrap que tienen muchos modelos por ahi gratuitos de dashboard

Si quieres en tiempo real tienes Meteor****


----------



## elepwr (21 Dic 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Pregunta a los que han trabajado en aplicación con nodejs, ¿habéis usado frameworks o lo habéis montado todo de cero a base de "packages" sueltos?
> 
> He encontrado dos:
> 
> ...



Lo único parecido a un framework sería Express, el resto se aparta muchisimo de la filosofia de modulos de node y mete demasiada paja.

Al principio es un lio si vienes de frameworks java o php que te lo dan todo hecho, tienes que meter un modulo para cada cosa minima.

Hay uno paquetes MEAN que vienen configurados con diferentes paquetes pero al final no te dan tanto margen como montarlo tu desde 0 con lo que prefieras para cada cosa.


----------



## Hacendado (22 Dic 2015)

Bueno me refería a framework equivalentes a un Zend o un Lavarel. Express es un framework pero muy general.

Muy interesante eso de los templates de angular:

Start Angular | Free Angular Theme Dashboard Admin Template


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Dic 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Bueno me refería a framework equivalentes a un Zend o un Lavarel. Express es un framework pero muy general.
> 
> Muy interesante eso de los templates de angular:
> 
> Start Angular | Free Angular Theme Dashboard Admin Template



Bootstrap y AngularJS tiran muy bien pero conviene saber un poco de SASS.


----------



## Lou Ford (22 Dic 2015)

En cuanto a frameworks en el servidor casi todo el mundo que conozco usa Express, me han hablado bien de Sails**** pero no lo he probado, y no soy muy amigo de tochos tipo Rails.

Esta es una buena lista de recursos para cuando tienes que elegir algun paquete, esta 'curada' y se actualiza frecuentemente. Para Javascript en el cliente te recomiendo esta otra

En cuanto a Angular, Bootstrap y tal si te resuelven la papeleta adelante, pero la tendencia es ir abandonando esas librerias, fuera claro.


----------



## Abner (22 Dic 2015)

Hacendado dijo:


> Yo estoy intentando hacer en ratos una aplicación con nodejs en backend e ionic para la app para aprender a manejar todo y tener una experiencia de desarrollo.
> 
> El caso es que no veo la utilidad de javascript como lenguaje de propósito general.
> 
> ...



Java y .Net no son interpretados. Sólo en el arranque. Salvo que alguien se haya hecho un compilador a código objeto de javascript no puedo entender la necesidad de usar ese truño de lenguaje, ñapa sobre ñapa, en backend. Le tengo bastante asco al.javascript, será que estoy anticuado pero a mí si no es un lenguaje fuertemente tipeado, no me parece un lenguaje serio de desarrollo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muerto de Hambre (22 Dic 2015)

Otro front-end por aquí. Independientemente de frameworks y tal pienso que la verdadera tendencia son los profesionales competentes, capaces de aprender rápido y mantenerse actualizados. Hoy se ve un auge en el front pero mañana será cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Naguissa (22 Dic 2015)

Yo, la verdad, no lo veo tan revolucionario. Soy de php para backend y html5+js+jquery+bootstrap para front, por costumbre.

Veo utilidad para servicios push, pero hace tiempo descubrí que se puede emular con php-fpm y nginx de maner muy eficiente, mejor que Apache+mod_php, y la verdad es que entonces perdí las ganas de meterme en Node (entonces era nuevo, y como siempre me faltan horas en el dia preferí qhorrar tiempo y recursos en mi mini-servidor).

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cloluro (22 Dic 2015)

Naguissa dijo:


> Yo, la verdad, no lo veo tan revolucionario. Soy de php para backend y html5+js+jquery+bootstrap para front, por costumbre.
> 
> Veo utilidad para servicios push, pero hace tiempo descubrí que se puede emular con php-fpm y nginx de maner muy eficiente, mejor que Apache+mod_php, y la verdad es que entonces perdí las ganas de meterme en Node (entonces era nuevo, y como siempre me faltan horas en el dia preferí qhorrar tiempo y recursos en mi mini-servidor).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk



Node es una burbuja o moda a mi forma de ver, pero bueno ya se verá.


----------



## Naguissa (22 Dic 2015)

cloluro dijo:


> Node es una burbuja o moda a mi forma de ver, pero bueno ya se verá.



Tampoco tan radical, pues permite servicios como por ejemplo un rtmp (no se si ahora mismo lo tiene). Lo que pasa es que yo no lo veo tan bueno para cosas clásicas y sin embargo ahora parece que todo se tenga que hacer con él.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 11:32 ----------

P.D.: Me ENCANTA JS.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Naguissa (22 Dic 2015)

Naguissa dijo:


> Yo, la verdad, no lo veo tan revolucionario. Soy de php para backend y html5+js+jquery+bootstrap para front, por costumbre.
> 
> Veo utilidad para servicios push, *pero hace tiempo descubrí que se puede emular con php-fpm y nginx de maner muy eficiente*, mejor que Apache+mod_php, y la verdad es que entonces perdí las ganas de meterme en Node (entonces era nuevo, y como siempre me faltan horas en el dia preferí qhorrar tiempo y recursos en mi mini-servidor).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk




Ahora que estoy con el ordenador desarrollo un poco ésto.

Bien, una prueba sencilla es hacer un simple test.php con:


```
Start
<?php
sleep(10);
?>
END
```
Si accedéis, digamos, 100 veces a la vez a este script veréis que:

- En Apache + mod_php se dispara el consumo de recursos y/o rechaza conexiones (si tienes pocos recursos y por tanto lñimitado el Apache 
alcanzará el límite y comenzará a rechazar peticiones)

- En nginx + php_fpm puedes observar que aumentan las conexiones pero el servidor ni se inmuta.

Evidentemente, si el script tiene muchos datos en RAM se irá comiendo la RAM, pero el aumento no es como en Apache, que reserva X Mb por cada petición.


--


Esto hace que en un server DE MIERDA (Atom monocore -con HT- a 1,6GHz, 1Gb de RAM) pueda tener un tráfico en la web en el período 21-nov / 21-dic:

Sesiones 10.670.198
Usuarios 7.620.690
Número de páginas vistas 19.493.812
Páginas/sesión 1,83
Duración media de la sesión 00:02:08
Porcentaje de rebote 69,63 %
% de nuevas sesiones 56,62 %

---------- Post added 22-dic-2015 at 12:54 ----------

Añado:

Node**** SÍ tiene implementaciónes RTMP actualmente: node-amf and node-rtmp | timwhitlock.info

Buen punto para él.


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Dic 2015)

Lou Ford dijo:


> En cuanto a frameworks en el servidor casi todo el mundo que conozco usa Express, me han hablado bien de Sails**** pero no lo he probado, y no soy muy amigo de tochos tipo Rails.
> 
> Esta es una buena lista de recursos para cuando tienes que elegir algun paquete, esta 'curada' y se actualiza frecuentemente. Para Javascript en el cliente te recomiendo esta otra
> 
> En cuanto *a Angular, Bootstrap y tal si te resuelven la papeleta adelante, pero la tendencia es ir abandonando esas librerias, fuera claro*.



Porque piensas eso? que tendencia tenéis por donde vives? Muchas gracias por los recursos Gracias


----------



## brotes_verdes (22 Dic 2015)

Abner dijo:


> Java y .Net no son interpretados. Sólo en el arranque. Salvo que alguien se haya hecho un compilador a código objeto de javascript no puedo entender la necesidad de usar ese truño de lenguaje, ñapa sobre ñapa, en backend. Le tengo bastante asco al.javascript, será que estoy anticuado pero a mí si no es un lenguaje fuertemente tipeado, no me parece un lenguaje serio de desarrollo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Yo pienso lo mismo, pero en el proyecto en el que estoy ahora no tenemos mas remedio que migrar a MEAN desde .net + angular

Concretamente usaremos mongo + node + express + reactivex para implementar el patron observable. Como IDE usaremos cloud9

Asi que el CTO y yo estamos aprendiendo desce cero js y node (yo vengo de .NET y el de Java+Scala)


----------



## Abner (22 Dic 2015)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo, pero en el proyecto en el que estoy ahora no tenemos mas remedio que migrar a MEAN desde .net + angular
> 
> Concretamente usaremos mongo + node + express + reactivex para implementar el patron observable. Como IDE usaremos cloud9
> 
> Asi que el CTO y yo estamos aprendiendo desce cero js y node (yo vengo de .NET y el de Java+Scala)



Te acompaño en el sentimiento ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Ford (22 Dic 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Porque piensas eso? que tendencia tenéis por donde vives? Muchas gracias por los recursos Gracias



No es util aprender frameworks muy grandes, con APIs muy extensas, principalmente por dos razones:

- El ritmo es vertiginoso en el mundo webapp, los frameworks van y vienen e invertir mucho tiempo en dominar uno es tiempo perdido, mejor invertir ese tiempo en dominar javascript puro y design patterns que aplicar dependiendo de las necesidades de la app. Para cosas especificas tienes las microlibrerias, que tu eliges, tienen una API pequeña y (las buenas) son modulares y encadenables.

- Es mucho mas facil contratar buenos desarrolladores que sean buenos en javascript puro que los que solo saben desarrollar con la ayuda de un framework, ademas de esa forma no fragmentas el mercado (buscamos desarrollador de Angular vs buscamos frontend)


En mi opinion, los Frameworks extensos son basicamente 'deuda tecnica' te hacen ir muy rapido al principio pero tarde o temprano tienes que reescribirlo todo o tu flexibilidad se ve muy limitada.


----------



## Naguissa (22 Dic 2015)

Lou Ford dijo:


> No es util aprender frameworks muy grandes, con APIs muy extensas, principalmente por dos razones:
> 
> - El ritmo es vertiginoso en el mundo webapp, los frameworks van y vienen e invertir mucho tiempo en dominar uno es tiempo perdido, mejor invertir ese tiempo en dominar javascript puro y design patterns que aplicar dependiendo de las necesidades de la app. Para cosas especificas tienes las microlibrerias, que tu eliges, tienen una API pequeña y (las buenas) son modulares y encadenables.
> 
> ...



Hombre, a mi me gusta ir un paso (solo uno) mas arriba: las capas de unificación, como jQuery. Te evitas los distintos quirks.

Enviado desde mi Jolla mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Dic 2015)

Lou Ford dijo:


> No es util aprender frameworks muy grandes, con APIs muy extensas, principalmente por dos razones:
> 
> - El ritmo es vertiginoso en el mundo webapp, los frameworks van y vienen e invertir mucho tiempo en dominar uno es tiempo perdido, mejor invertir ese tiempo en dominar javascript puro y design patterns que aplicar dependiendo de las necesidades de la app. Para cosas especificas tienes las microlibrerias, que tu eliges, tienen una API pequeña y (las buenas) son modulares y encadenables.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy de acuerdo, pero se supone que los framework están para ayudarte y para optimizar trabajo, lo que se pretende es agilizar el trabajo en menos tiempo. El pistoletazo lo dio en su dia Ruby on Rails y muchos copiaron de su estructura y paradigma, muchos frameworks actuales PHP estan basados en la idea de RoR

Con todos los frameworks pasa lo mismo, tienen un pico, algunos se mantienen, se "estandarizan" y luego van desapereciendo, vemos ejemplos como Struts en el mundo Java, la version 2 no consigui el exito de la 1 y parece que con el tiempo se ha ido abandonando excepto proyectos ya antiguos que hay q mantenerlos

Con los frameworks de JS pasará lo mismo y con los que salgan en el futuro


----------



## trancos123 (23 Dic 2015)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo, pero en el proyecto en el que estoy ahora no tenemos mas remedio que migrar a MEAN desde .net + angular
> 
> Concretamente usaremos mongo + node + express + reactivex para implementar el patron observable. Como IDE usaremos cloud9
> 
> Asi que el CTO y yo estamos aprendiendo desce cero js y node (yo vengo de .NET y el de Java+Scala)



A que viene ese cambio de tecnología? para que necesitáis implementar el patrón observable?


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (23 Dic 2015)

Muy chupiguay, pero seguiréis ganando 1500 euros al mes.


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Dic 2015)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Muy chupiguay, pero seguiréis ganando 1500 euros al mes.



La verdad es que no has entendido el hilo, no me estraña con lo que has escrito. supongo que tu seras de los submileuristas y estas amargado porque donde no hay, no hay. En fin.


----------



## Crispín Klander (26 Dic 2015)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Muy chupiguay, pero seguiréis ganando 1500 euros al mes.



jo jo jo jo jo jo jooojoojojo jo ...


----------



## Orangecoop (6 Ene 2016)

Javascript, Javascript, Javascript. Al menos para el "público general", y más desde que WordPress está cada día más presente en pequeños negocios y webs personales (corría el 25% de la web si no recuerdo mal, a finales de 2015), además las declaraciones de Mullenberg sobre que la tendencia de wp será PHP -> JS y la nueva inclusión de react**** para el front-end ahí lo tenéis.

Podeis odiarlo o quererlo, pero está presente en todos lados.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 14:52 ----------




MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Muy chupiguay, pero seguiréis ganando 1500 euros al mes.



1500 al mes se gana en España (si eso), si sacas el hocico fuera verás como que un salario para desarrollador verdecito empieza por 40-50k anuales, si ya hablamos de USA, dependiendo el estado y de tu cv, te colocas en 70k-100k.

Hay de todo, pero lo normal en mi mundillo y lo que yo conozco (desarrollador web freelance) son las tarifas de $30-$75 la hora


----------



## luismarple (6 Ene 2016)

Por 1500 euros al mes mato a mi madre si hace falta.


----------



## chaber (6 Ene 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Por 1500 euros al mes mato a mi madre si hace falta.



Soy aficionado a las snuff movies. Tienes un mp.


----------



## Torontoboix (7 Ene 2016)

A mí me sorprende lo del retraso en llegar las cosas a España. O sea, unos dicen que AngularJS, otros dicen que ya ha sido superado por ReactJS, y resulta que lo que más tirón tiene ahora mismo es JQuery (que estaría justo un paso atrás del AngularJS). Me lo expliquen, así como cuál de las tres tecnologías sería más interesante aprender.


----------



## Orangecoop (7 Ene 2016)

Torontoboix dijo:


> A mí me sorprende lo del retraso en llegar las cosas a España. O sea, unos dicen que AngularJS, otros dicen que ya ha sido superado por ReactJS, y resulta que lo que más tirón tiene ahora mismo es JQuery (que estaría justo un paso atrás del AngularJS). Me lo expliquen, así como cuál de las tres tecnologías sería más interesante aprender.



Todo eso son librerías/frameworks de Javascript, aprende la que te sea útil para el proyecto que estés llevando a cabo, pero conoce JS a fondo. 

En cualquier caso aplícate ésta norma que leí hace un tiempo: "A new Javascript framework will probably come out by the time you finish reading this tweet".


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ene 2016)

Torontoboix dijo:


> A mí me sorprende lo del retraso en llegar las cosas a España. O sea, unos dicen que AngularJS, otros dicen que ya ha sido superado por ReactJS, y resulta que lo que más tirón tiene ahora mismo es JQuery (que estaría justo un paso atrás del AngularJS). Me lo expliquen, así como cuál de las tres tecnologías sería más interesante aprender.



Es importante que conozcas todos, al menos que sepas su funcionalidad, su uso y en que casos puede usarse

De todas formas estas comparando herramientas, que tienen unos fines muy dispares y no se pueden comparar.

Habra proyectos en los cuales solo con JQuery te sirva y por su complejidad tengas que añadir mas elementos

Tb te adelanto que con la aparición del ES6 están apareciendo versiones nuevas como Angular 2 que no mantienen compatibilidad hacia atrás, por lo que se mantendrán dos lineas: versiones pre ES6 y versiones post ES6 por lo que te tocara lidiar con todas.

Si es un asco.. pero es lo que hay o te gusta todo esto o sino dedícate a otra cosa


----------



## Chamber (7 Ene 2016)

Soy un entusiasta de Angular{js, 2} y Node****, llevo alrededor de dos años dedicándome a ello y voy a intentar dar mi opinión.

El futuro de la programación pasa por el navegador, y el lenguaje de éste es Javascript.

El navegador es multiplataforma y lo encontramos tanto en pc's, móviles, tablets, tv's y otros. Esto quiere decir, que haciendo una aplicación web, podemos ejecutarla en todos los dispositivos.

Hasta hoy, se ha intentado desarrollar aplicaciones híbridas (web + nativo), pero su rendimiento ha dejado mucho que desear, la web en los móviles es muy lenta y no se obtiene ni de lejos un rendimiento parecido a las aplicaciones nativas, pero... es cuestión de tiempo.

El equipo de Chrome está inviertiendo mucha pasta y muchos esfuerzos para que aplicaciones web se comporten de forma similar a las nativas.

En este último Chrome dev summit, apareció el concepto de Progressive Web Apps, tras el cuál se enconden varias mejoras de Chrome para optimizar la web en dispositivos móviles.

Progressive Web Apps

Algunas de estas nuevas funcionalidad son los web workers, push notification api, bluetooth api y un largo etc...

Un ejemplo tenéis en este artículo Introducing Pokedex.org: a progressive webapp for PokÃ©mon fans â€” Pocket JavaScript

que explica toda esta integración de nuevas tecnologías en una aplicación web.

Pokedex.org Abridla en el navegador chrome del móvil.

En cuanto a los frameworks, es cierto que tanto Angularjs como React llevan la delantera y que, react es más rápido que angularjs, pero estamos hablando de angular 1.x. Angular 2.0 ha sido escrito desde 0 y resuelve todos los problemas y la primera versión tenía. 

A estas alturas podemos decir que Angular 2.0 es más rapido que React, así lo demuestra este video de la ng-conf de marzo del año pasado 
Angular + React = Speed Dave Smith - YouTube

Angular 2.0 está en beta y tiene muy buenos tutoriales en su página oficial Tutorial: Tour of Heroes - ts

Por otro lado... en el servidor...

Si necesariamente tenemos que utilizar Javascript en el cliente, por qué tengo que aprender otro lenguaje para programar el servidor? En términos de productividad no es viable.

Grandes compañias están migrando a Node**** como pueden ser PayPal, Uber, Ebay, Netflix, Wallmart entre otras...

Os dejo aquí los resultados que obtuvieron en PayPal tras hacer la migración a node****

https://www.paypal-engineering.com/2013/11/22/node-js-at-paypal/

Built almost twice as fast with fewer people
Written in 33% fewer lines of code
Constructed with 40% fewer files

Dentro del artículo hay gráficos sobre el rendimientos y otros aspectos.

La comunidad de Javascript es inmensa, 

Os dejo una comparación del número de módulos por lenguaje
http://www.modulecounts.com/


En resumen...

Angular 2 y React van a liderar el desarrollo en el cliente, a mi forma de ver. No creo que haya uno mejor que otro, todo es a gusto del consumidor.

Lo que si tengo claro, es que el futuro pasa por Javascript.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Ene 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> Soy un entusiasta de Angular{js, 2} y Node****, llevo alrededor de dos años dedicándome a ello y voy a intentar dar mi opinión.
> 
> El futuro de la programación pasa por el navegador, y el lenguaje de éste es Javascript.
> 
> ...





Lo que nos dice Paypal, da miedo, se precisa de menos gente y menos tiempo para trabajar con estas tecnologías.

Podemos estar viviendo un cambio tan radical que mucha gente se puede quedar en la cuneta y sin trabajar con todo esto, sino se actualiza?? e incluso actualizando no haya sitio para todos ?


----------



## amenhotep (7 Ene 2016)

Chamber dijo:


> El futuro de la programación pasa por el navegador, y el lenguaje de éste es Javascript.



Aquí ya dejé de leer :XX:
Tecnologías tan punteras como Google, Facebook, Office360 no se realizan usando ningun navegador (aunque se puedan visualizar con uno).

El navegador es una capa de UI, pero no es la única (por desgracia)

Ahora mismo hay 4 capas de UI: navegadores (HTML/Javascript), App Android, App IOS, App Windows.

Y todas pueden funcionar contra el mismo API en la nube. 
Por lo tanto ¿dónde deja eso al Javascript del navegador? lo deja como el 50% (HTML/Javascript) de un 25% (Apps de navegador) de un 50% (cliente/servidor)


----------



## wtfisgoingon (7 Ene 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Aquí ya dejé de leer :XX:
> Tecnologías tan punteras como Google, Facebook, Office360 no se realizan usando ningun navegador (aunque se puedan visualizar con uno).
> 
> El navegador es una capa de UI, pero no es la única (por desgracia)
> ...



:XX:

Javascript es el 100% de la programación frontend. HTML es un sistema de etiquetas para que puedas cargar CSS y Javascript en él, no es un lenguaje de programación.

Es el 100% (frontend en Javascript) de un 100% (Windows + Windows Phone OS + Linux + Android + iOS + OS X) de otro 100% (backend en Javascript).


----------

